# Free Love! (●´ω｀●)



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi there! So today I wanted to make a thread where if you're having a bad day, people here can cheer you up and just be nice, because I've noticed some people on here being sad and no one likes to be sad, and you shouldn't want someone to be sad, so this is kind of like cheering up thread.
Thank you, and have a nice day! ★~(◡﹏◕✿)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

I wanna help cheer people up, wheeee~! (\[o w o/)


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I wanna help cheer people up, wheeee~! (\[o w o/)



Hehe, aw ^^


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 19, 2015)

I just stubbed my toe *tries to hold in tears*


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I just stubbed my toe *tries to hold in tears*



Awh, poor Coco. *huggles*
Trying pouring a bit of cold water on it and rubbing the toe, the pain should go away after a bit~ ^^


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Awh, poor Coco. *huggles*
> Trying pouring a bit of cold water on it and rubbing the toe, the pain should go away after a bit~ ^^



Hehe, I will. Thanks for the huggles


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

my throat is killing me
my cousin got me sick since I gotta stay at her house while my grandma works

ughhhhhhh
and I can't breathe through my noseeeeeee


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> my throat is killing me
> my cousin got me sick since I gotta stay at her house while my grandma works
> 
> ughhhhhhh
> and I can't breathe through my noseeeeeee



Trying making some lemon tea if you can, they're usually good for swelled throat and some other things as well!
You can clear your nose's stuffiness by taking a steamy shower, or just use steam in general. It loosens up the stuff and makes it easier to breathe~


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Trying making some lemon tea if you can, they're usually good for swelled throat and some other things as well!
> You can clear your nose's stuffiness by taking a steamy shower, or just use steam in general. It loosens up the stuff and makes it easier to breathe~



omg not tea, and I'm pretty sure only super hot showers cause steam unless you want me to turn on the shower when everyone's asleep and just breathe into the steam?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> omg not tea, and I'm pretty sure only super hot showers cause steam unless you want me to turn on the shower when everyone's asleep and just breathe into the steam?



Nu, a bath works too.
And I don't think just breathing in the steam would work, unless the entire room was covered.
Soaking for a bit couldn't hurt though.

And what, don't like lemons? o:


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

pretty much every day is a bad day for me, today is a weak-feeling heart, slowed breathing ability, headaches, waking up way too early, feeling like a socially isolated sack of crud, various moderate aches and pains, pinchings in the veins/joints, pain in the eyes and  having to deal with incredibly stupid people out and about ugh x.x


----------



## jiny (Aug 19, 2015)

No I just don't like tea, I have bad experiences with tea


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> pretty much every day is a bad day for me, today is a weak-feeling heart, slowed breathing ability, headaches, waking up way too early, feeling like a socially isolated sack of crud, various moderate aches and pains, pinchings in the veins/joints, pain in the eyes and  having to deal with incredibly stupid people out and about ugh x.x



Hmm... sounds like you could use someone to talk with more than anything else. 
I'm sorry for not being able to help too much with physical pain, but maybe I can try working on how you are inside? c:

So what exactly makes these people stupid?

- - - Post Merge - - -



KawaiiX3 said:


> No I just don't like tea, I have bad experiences with tea



Ah, okies then.
Any sort of drink with natural lemons in it would substitute finely~


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

Can join to help?


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm referring mostly to people that 'get in my way' on a daily basis so to speak. really everything from being stuck up idiots that think the world has to drop everything for them because they're rich/have power, to those that just don't do their jobs at all (ie store idiots I see practically THROWING lettuce onto the shelf like they're basketballs and then me getting to pick through that mess trying to find one that isn't going to go bad right away), to cashiers that take 500 years to count cash and/or come into work sneezing and coughing to handle non-bagged produce because they clearly want everyone else to get what they have, onto people that think the rest of the world has all the time in the world like them and drive like 15MPH below the speed limit when theres no one in front of them.
I could go on for hours and hours with this stuff.

as to the physical/mental other stuff, I've had chronic pain/health issues for half a decade, so yeah, every day has constant pain/suckage going on and worrying if it'll be my last on earth. its some pretty heavy stuff but when you've dealt with a health care system that does nowhere near enough to diagnosis you for 5 years you kinda lose hope :\

thats part of the reason I spend so much time here/animal crossing, they're distractions, albeit sometimes even they fail after awhile, as do other forms of self-care (what I can manage financially anyway, not that I get to eat well either due to being on disability and not having enough money for even food 3 times a day).


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Can join to help?



Of course, fellow love doctor!


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Can join to help?



Anyone can help, all you need to do is make people feel better. ♥


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> I'm referring mostly to people that 'get in my way' on a daily basis so to speak. really everything from being stuck up idiots that think the world has to drop everything for them because they're rich/have power, to those that just don't do their jobs at all (ie store idiots I see practically THROWING lettuce onto the shelf like they're basketballs and then me getting to pick through that mess trying to find one that isn't going to go bad right away), to cashiers that take 500 years to count cash and/or come into work sneezing and coughing to handle non-bagged produce because they clearly want everyone else to get what they have, onto people that think the rest of the world has all the time in the world like them and drive like 15MPH below the speed limit when theres no one in front of them.
> I could go on for hours and hours with this stuff.
> 
> as to the physical/mental other stuff, I've had chronic pain/health issues for half a decade, so yeah, every day has constant pain/suckage going on and worrying if it'll be my last on earth. its some pretty heavy stuff but when you've dealt with a health care system that does nowhere near enough to diagnosis you for 5 years you kinda lose hope :\
> ...



Just simply,scream to that fckers,dont be scared of be angry and scream to those asshats,bc if u don't scream,people just gonna step in u,but if u scream,if u open the mouth to say:STOP or NO,,u gonna step in those fckers
And about ur problem,sorry 'bout dat,cant help very much right now,the only thing to have is hope.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> Just simply,scream to that fckers,dont be scared of be angry and scream to those asshats,bc if u don't scream,people just gonna step in u,but if u scream,if u open the mouth to say:STOP or NO,,u gonna step in those fckers
> And about ur problem,sorry 'bout dat,cant help very much right now,the only thing to have is hope.



as a (non-presenting but worries about attracting attention to herself) transgirl and someone that just wants to get their stuff done and get out of places as fast as possible, screaming in public usually isn't a good idea.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> as a (non-presenting but worries about attracting attention to herself) transgirl and someone that just wants to get their stuff done and get out of places as fast as possible, screaming in public usually isn't a good idea.



ok,maybe not screaming,but say something to those asshats,thinking they can do whatever they want,but if u say NO! u can kill with ur shoe those fckers


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> I'm referring mostly to people that 'get in my way' on a daily basis so to speak. really everything from being stuck up idiots that think the world has to drop everything for them because they're rich/have power, to those that just don't do their jobs at all (ie store idiots I see practically THROWING lettuce onto the shelf like they're basketballs and then me getting to pick through that mess trying to find one that isn't going to go bad right away), to cashiers that take 500 years to count cash and/or come into work sneezing and coughing to handle non-bagged produce because they clearly want everyone else to get what they have, onto people that think the rest of the world has all the time in the world like them and drive like 15MPH below the speed limit when theres no one in front of them.
> I could go on for hours and hours with this stuff.
> 
> as to the physical/mental other stuff, I've had chronic pain/health issues for half a decade, so yeah, every day has constant pain/suckage going on and worrying if it'll be my last on earth. its some pretty heavy stuff but when you've dealt with a health care system that does nowhere near enough to diagnosis you for 5 years you kinda lose hope :\
> ...



So to break it down, the daily nuisances are those that disrupt order, defile cleanliness and consideration, and people that feel privileged.

I can't think of an absolute solution for store employees, but filing a complaint to the manager might be beneficial.
As for the slow drivers, going around them or giving a slight honk might get their attention.

I'm sorry, I don't have much experience with dealing with those things as they never really occurred for me(Well, I've experienced slow drivers, but I wasn't the one who had to drive so..).

Having to deal with constant suffering is rough. Wondering if you might keel over is even worse on both states of being. 
Even if the health care may not be fruitful in it's actions, sometimes the best diagnosis is an evaluation of how you've managed to keep yourself going for so long. How you put up with your personal hell and still haven't thrown the towel.
What I mean is, if your current situation seems perilous, reflecting on the past and remembering the last times you felt this way might help you realize you can keep moving.
Having a dream, someone to look after you, something to hang on to and do that makes you happy.
Relying on others is a good thing, but life is hell.
All you can do is adapt to that hell, and fixate your mindset onto a brighter day.
Even if you don't believe in god, praying is always good. You could pray to a deceased relative or friend, perhaps.

Financial troubles are something I can't help, sadly.
This may sound a bit harsh, but trying to cut the portion of the meals you eat at one time could yield more at a later time, try and find a balance.

Once again, I'm sorry if what I'm saying is lackluster or just not too helpful,
but nevertheless, I'm here to help.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Jetix said:


> ok,maybe not screaming,but say something to those asshats,thinking they can do whatever they want,but if u say NO! u can kill with ur shoe those fckers



Excuse me, this thread is for helping, please do not curse and have *helpful* and *real *advice, thank you.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Once again, I'm sorry if what I'm saying is lackluster or just not too helpful,
> but nevertheless, I'm here to help.



you did it masterfully, short of doing something way more personal like calling me up and talking about it, I honestly could not ask for a better advice post since you only know so much of life to be able to offer advice on topics. 

the part about reflecting especially was helpful...I never really considered to look back at the past because frankly it seems the past was much easier health/pain wise but also a time in what I like to refer to as my 'dead life', as I'm transgender (MTF) and back then I was NEVER happy with who I was either. if you were in such a situation mindset wise, what advice would you consider to focus on regarding just how much crud you've went through vs the fact it was 'easier/not as complicated'?


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Excuse me, this thread is for helping, please do not curse and have *helpful* and *real *advice, thank you.



oops,srry,sometimes my heating can be excessive >.<
@sara
Now my heating stopped,
Look,people can be jerks,and maybe they will never care about u,even if u say no to them,if they are still being jerks,just ignore them
Trying to get on the case of someone unknown can be a problem where u work,so just try ignoring them,that type of people just want 2 or 3 things
-Annoy u
-Wasting ur time noticing them
And third one?
-Seeing u to get angry
However,if u don't pay attention to them,u didn't maked the 3 things they wanted to,so,of course,will get bored easily
"But what if the annoyingness continues/they still abusing of products in the store"
Reporting
If u report the people who is making that,its possible they can get kicked out and cant enter back to there
If those see u reporting them and they run away,the cameras on the store can help to identity them.
Now,'bout ur chronic problems,cant help very much there,however,theres only one thing that can help u,hope.
"And how is gonna work hope?"
Well,hope is always something that can help u in ur problems
Maybe hope isn't going to get the results of whats happening to u tomorrow,or gonna tell u what's gonna happen to u tomorrow,but!,if u have it,one day,that wish can get real.
If u don't look at the negative part and look at the positive one,things maybe can better


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> you did it masterfully, short of doing something way more personal like calling me up and talking about it, I honestly could not ask for a better advice post since you only know so much of life to be able to offer advice on topics.
> 
> the part about reflecting especially was helpful...I never really considered to look back at the past because frankly it seems the past was much easier health/pain wise but also a time in what I like to refer to as my 'dead life', as I'm transgender (MTF) and back then I was NEVER happy with who I was either. if you were in such a situation mindset wise, what advice would you consider to focus on regarding just how much crud you've went through vs the fact it was 'easier/not as complicated'?



Thank you for the compliment and considering my limited experiences, I wasn't very hopeful in my usefulness since I've never dealt with in depth problems like this to much extent. 

The past does seem easier if you look at it from where you are now. But that's only because you can't feel, or remember, or see the same little details like you did from when it happened to you.
Hmm, If I was never happy with who I was... regarding to just how much crud I've went through versus the fact that it was 'easier',
I think I've thought of something like that, but I didn't word it the same way you did.

"It was harsh, yet it was easier."

I would say my advice would be to think about how it was easier then compared to now, but on a more complex format. How something as strong as never being happy didn't stop me from going through day by day and doing things that lead up to where and who I am now. 
I did something I would have deemed unforgiving and regrettable til the day I died 4 years ago,
But now that I look at it, if it weren't for those things that I regretted doing, then I wouldn't be here, able to help others overcome what they're struggling with.

In short, look back and think about how differently your life would be now if things had gone smoothly then. Would you be this comfortable now, or would you be worse? 
This is where I think pessimistic people get off easy, if they can see a situation worse than where they are now, then they've no reason to be disappointed by what they did before that lead up to now.

That one wracked my brain a bit since I had to dig up ancient thoughts, but I hope that clarified my point and gave you your answer.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> In short, look back and think about how differently your life would be now if things had gone smoothly then. Would you be this comfortable now, or would you be worse?



you kinda lost me here, since I feel like if my life had gone smoothly in the past I'd be BETTER than I am now, and achieved more progress and not be in the health situations I am now by getting diagnosed and figuring what's wrong with me sooner, as well as progressed further along in my transition than I have so far.

so how is looking back and comparing helpful then? >.<


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> you kinda lost me here, since I feel like if my life had gone smoothly in the past I'd be BETTER than I am now, and achieved more progress and not be in the health situations I am now by getting diagnosed and figuring what's wrong with me sooner, as well as progressed further along in my transition than I have so far.
> 
> so how is looking back and comparing helpful then? >.<



Aaah, I'm sorry! I'm not really sure how I'd word my own thoughts on it. x.x

Circumstances are different for all people, so my advice may not apply as much potency for you as it did for me.
Looking back would give you an idea of how bad it was before than how it is now.
Part of looking back is to help yourself accept what happened. Thus, allowing you to accept your current situation and to push through it like you did in the past.

I'm sorry, I think I was thinking about too many things at once... even if this last bit is confusing,
The first part helped, right? T . T


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Aaah, I'm sorry! I'm not really sure how I'd word my own thoughts on it. x.x
> 
> Circumstances are different for all people, so my advice may not apply as much potency for you as it did for me.
> Looking back would give you an idea of how bad it was before than how it is now.
> ...



hah, it all helped goober~ don't sell yourself short, but yeah, I can definitely take away some stuff from the things you said, which frankly, is pretty rare I've found from people being that I'm genius level intelligent and tend to feel like people can't offer me anything I don't already know. take that as a HUGEEEEE compliment that you are awesome and deserve a hug and a pat on the back :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> hah, it all helped goober~ don't sell yourself short, but yeah, I can definitely take away some stuff from the things you said, which frankly, is pretty rare I've found from people being that I'm genius level intelligent and tend to feel like people can't offer me anything I don't already know. take that as a HUGEEEEE compliment that you are awesome and deserve a hug and a pat on the back :3



Hehe, I'ma goober~
Smarts have many branches, some people are more specialized in different branches than others.

*snuggles*
Thank you, I feel honored to be praised so generously, Princess. v//w//v


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, I'ma goober~
> Smarts have many branches, some people are more specialized in different branches than others.
> 
> *snuggles*
> Thank you, I feel honored to be praised so generously, Princess. v//w//v



I'm the only Princess on this thread
*makes Sara invisible*
See? x3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I'm the only Princess on this thread
> *makes Sara invisible*
> See? x3



Pshshsh~
I sense a hint of jealousyyyy~

Right, Princes-
Wait, where did you go? O:


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hehe, I'ma goober~
> Smarts have many branches, some people are more specialized in different branches than others.
> 
> *snuggles*
> Thank you, I feel honored to be praised so generously, Princess. v//w//v



you do realize calling me that turned me ten shades of red and made me squee like a schoolgirl, right? fanks for the snuggles <3




oswaldies said:


> I'm the only Princess on this thread
> *makes Sara invisible*
> See? x3



pffft, sounds like someones a bratbutt more than a Princess! we can both be Princesses sillybutt! what kinda tiara do you prefer?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> you do realize calling me that turned me ten shades of red and made me squee like a schoolgirl, right? fanks for the snuggles <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xD Much better than fifty shades of gray, eh? 
Any you're very welcome~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> you do realize calling me that turned me ten shades of red and made me squee like a schoolgirl, right? fanks for the snuggles <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rude xp
Also...
I prefer diamond encrusted tiaras with pink glitter
Are you new here? x3


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Rude xp
> Also...
> I prefer diamond encrusted tiaras with pink glitter
> Are you new here? x3



I'm not that newwwww pssshhhhhh
and here you go Princess of pink!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> I'm not that newwwww pssshhhhhh
> and here you go Princess of pink!
> View attachment 143656



I said diamond encrusted
Also this is cheap plastic


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> I said diamond encrusted
> Also this is cheap plastic



uhhhh, hate to break it to you Princess but...

http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=2247
it's definitely not plastic


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> uhhhh, hate to break it to you Princess but...
> 
> http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=2247
> it's definitely not plastic



You mean to tell me jewellery stores are willing to pay that much JUST for a tiara? 
Most people won't even be able to offer ballpoint prices to buy the thing! ; w ;


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> uhhhh, hate to break it to you Princess but...
> 
> http://www.jewellermagazine.com/Article.aspx?id=2247
> it's definitely not plastic



Only 20 carats? 
CHEAP
As a princess we have 20,000 carats
What is with you people?!


----------



## Buggy (Aug 19, 2015)

Oswaldies, you are truly a genius. ('w'/\) I didn't have a bad day today, but I'll lurk here to attack people with hugs.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Oswaldies, you are truly a genius. ('w'/\) I didn't have a bad day today, but I'll lurk here to attack people with hugs.



Allow me the pleasure of joining you~ *w*


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Oswaldies, you are truly a genius. ('w'/\) I didn't have a bad day today, but I'll lurk here to attack people with hugs.



Aw, thank you ;w;


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

Hugs? hugs are good, I mean I prefer awesome advice and gentle words n such since ehugs can't really be felt but *shrug* :3 *hugs everyone* I gotta run for a bit, be back later~


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> Hugs? hugs are good, I mean I prefer awesome advice and gentle words n such since ehugs can't really be felt but *shrug* :3 *hugs everyone* I gotta run for a bit, be back later~



Cya, words have sweet feelings to them.
But nothing beats an embracing action such as a huggle~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



oswaldies said:


> Aw, thank you ;w;



Yush, I must thank you also for making such a wonderful thread for me to help people on.
Chu don't deserve just any huggle...
You deserve to be hugged by the fluffiest, warmest, nicest alpaca ever! *^*


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 19, 2015)

can I please get a hug that lasts at least a month? social isolation and lack of physical contact with anyone is just making me cry multiple times a day >_<


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

*Snuggles*

Sorry, I can't glue myself to you for a whole month,
But I'd be happy to chat with you occasionally if you like.
(\[q w q(\]


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)

Something to brighten up your day ~


----------



## Lopmask (Aug 19, 2015)

Yep, look I want it too! lol


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Lopmask (Aug 19, 2015)

Haha


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> Something to brighten up your day ~



>w< Spwead the wuuuv~


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Aug 19, 2015)

So boreeeed..... No friends........ Help......


----------



## Albuns (Aug 19, 2015)

The Peanut Butter Fish said:


> So boreeeed..... No friends........ Help......



Herro, I like fishes.
And I do fancy myself some peanut butter~


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

and I like your signature. alot. morning beautiful people.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 20, 2015)

Some daily positivity (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

I think I'm having a heart attack from this sugary thread. Can someone please save me?


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I think I'm having a heart attack from this sugary thread. Can someone please save me?



*Sneak attack hug*
Cured 
Also your icon is so cute! (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> *Sneak attack hug*
> Cured
> Also your icon is so cute! (◡‿◡✿)



I think it's unbelievable and quiet scary how you can stay in such an optimistic mood while reacting to comments like that. But maybe I should just be happy you now write in a color I can read. And thank you.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I think I'm having a heart attack from this sugary thread. Can someone please save me?



No, you will get diabeetus and like it. now have some more cake.









oswaldies said:


> Some daily positivity (◡‿◡✿)



where is your signature from <.< I must know. I MUST KNOW NOW!
the one that it was before, with the squee-y girl not the finger promise one X3


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 20, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> No, you will get diabeetus and like it. now have some more cake.
> 
> I already have diabetes type 1 (no joking right now) so yea, not really liking that lifestyle and no cake for me


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> PrincessSara said:
> 
> 
> > No, you will get diabeetus and like it. now have some more cake.
> ...


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 20, 2015)

Aestivate said:


> I think it's unbelievable and quiet scary how you can stay in such an optimistic mood while reacting to comments like that. But maybe I should just be happy you now write in a color I can read. And thank you.



I'm positive no matter what (◡‿◡✿)



PrincessSara said:


> where is your signature from <.< I must know. I MUST KNOW NOW!
> the one that it was before, with the squee-y girl not the finger promise one X3



I found it on tumblr, I have no idea where it's from sadly (╥_╥)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

I love how warm and fluffy this thread became~ x3


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

Fluffy, like millions of soft kittens swarming over you, cuddling and nuzzling you. <3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> Fluffy, like millions of soft kittens swarming over you, cuddling and nuzzling you. <3



Eee~ yes!
Though, I prefer thousands of tiny alpacas and chinchillas cuddling one another to form one big circle around chu, then closing in for a big fluffy group hug. X3


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

I need more hugs. I think I'm needing a break from ACNL and TBT for awhile...just lost Hamlet in the blink of an eye, no warning or indication that he was moving and now I'm heartbroken .___.


----------



## cassieok5 (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know how to make a shop on acnl like get a new thread and put it to [shop]...... :'-(


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> I need more hugs. I think I'm needing a break from ACNL and TBT for awhile...just lost Hamlet in the blink of an eye, no warning or indication that he was moving and now I'm heartbroken .___.



*snuggles*
Sorry to hear that..
Hopefully someone can fill that hole with just as much love and care as Hamlet did. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



cassieok5 said:


> I don't know how to make a shop on acnl like get a new thread and put it to [shop]...... :'-(



I'm not exactly sure about whether you can make a shop or not, but you can put thing up for auction I believe.


----------



## cassieok5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Well... How do u make a thread then please??


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> *snuggles*
> Sorry to hear that..
> Hopefully someone can fill that hole with just as much love and care as Hamlet did. ;-;
> 
> ...



when you click 'create a new thread, theres a box with 'please select' and a dropbox with the Shop tag/other tags, you just click that, enter your topic (ie 'Sara's Super Shop') and enter what you're selling (most people use moridb to create catalogs for people to browse though) and remember to set the thread topic to [CLOSED] or [OPEN] whenever you're not available/not accepting orders (plus close the thread to reopen it when you're back by clicking administrative above your original post in the thread.


----------



## cassieok5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah but where is create a new thread?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

cassieok5 said:


> Yeah but where is create a new thread?



Ah, sorry. I read your question wrong.
And it seems you're new here, welcome aboard!

Click the "Forum Home" button near the top of the webpage,
Next, scroll down until you see the "Animal Crossing New Leaf" tab and click the forum thread that best fits what you're trying to do.
One you're there, there should be a big brown button that says "Make a new thread" at the bottom of the page. 

If something's confusing, I can try and take a screenshot for you if you like!


----------



## cassieok5 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks soo much for your help it was indeed very helpful!!!!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

cassieok5 said:


> Thanks soo much for your help it was indeed very helpful!!!!



Hehe, glad I could help~ ^^


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 20, 2015)

You're always so helpful Alby-Kun :3 you're scary patient for your age, I really admire it


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm sorry but I have a feeling that someone here is faking a personality, might be wrong though...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 20, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> You're always so helpful Alby-Kun :3 you're scary patient for your age, I really admire it



Only due to meeting one who's patience far exceeded mines a few years ago.
He was stern, but still calm. 
Someone who I looked up to~


----------



## Rasha (Aug 20, 2015)

oh forget my last comment. I should've known *shrug*


----------



## biker (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm not exactly having a bad day, more like a bad week, since some annoying coworkers moved in the room next mine, they don't stop bothering me all day!!!!! I even had nightmares about it. I'm so stressed and tired...


----------



## Jiska (Aug 20, 2015)

biker said:


> I'm not exactly having a bad day, more like a bad week, since some annoying coworkers moved in the room next mine, they don't stop bothering me all day!!!!! I even had nightmares about it. I'm so stressed and tired...


Do they bother you with work related stuff? Because if not try to tell then straight up that you're busy. And if it is work related and you simply need some time of your own and want to focus, tell them they should ask someone else. 
And try to leave work at work. When you come home you should not think of work. Get in your sweat pants and watch a movie or do anything else you like. Invite a good friend over. Just get it out of your mind. I hope next week will be better xx


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 21, 2015)

This thread needs bumpage. lots of bumpage.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> This thread needs bumpage. lots of bumpage.



I thought you went on break? o:


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 21, 2015)

eh. I need this forum more than I realized I guess. I'm trying to avoid buying stuff (ie selling/getting free things instead) at the moment as thats where most of the drama seemed to be.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

Spoiler: I Need To Tell You All Something *WARNING: SHOCKING*


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 21, 2015)

Oswaldies, y u post things to make Saras cry this early in the morning >.<

also I feel like people can't tell me I'm beautiful when they haven't even seen both a picture of me and a closeup picture of me on a bad day <.<


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

It's about the beauty on the inside


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 21, 2015)

meh. that's not what most of society looks at though or sees on a daily basis


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

Well I'm not society (◡‿◡✿)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> Oswaldies, y u post things to make Saras cry this early in the morning >.<
> 
> also I feel like people can't tell me I'm beautiful when they haven't even seen both a picture of me and a closeup picture of me on a bad day <.<



I've never seen you before, but your words and empathy are pretty beautiful.
That should be what's most important in a person anyways!
...Aside from acting them out, I suppose~ ^w^


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I've never seen you before, but your words and empathy are pretty beautiful.
> That should be what's most important in a person anyways!
> ...Aside from acting them out, I suppose~ ^w^



*shrugs* I could send you a few if you really want it to mean something, although even my 'at my worst' pic hides alot (like acne scarring/face damage) and doesn't show my gut or anything <.<


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> *shrugs* I could send you a few if you really want it to mean something, although even my 'at my worst' pic hides alot (like acne scarring/face damage) and doesn't show my gut or anything <.<



Nay, I'm goodies. I was just trying to cheer you on a bit is all~
I have acne along the sides of my nose, so I can't really say much myself.


----------



## Buggy (Aug 21, 2015)

Aw man, I keep missing oppurtunities to help people. ;-;
Anywho, Princess Sara, why do you care for your exterior? I'll bet inside you're truly beautiful. Gorgeous, at the very least.
Also have this wonderful penguin I found on Safari. ^•^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Aw man, I keep missing oppurtunities to help people. ;-;
> Anywho, why do you care for your exterior? I'll bet inside you're truly beautiful. Gorgeous, at the very least.
> Also have this wonderful penguon I gound on Safari. ^•^



Halp me, Buggy-san! some of these are overwhelming! (\[q v q]/)


----------



## riummi (Aug 21, 2015)

to alby-kun : please stop writing in that light blue omg its hard to read lol ;u; (half joking half serious .-.)



Spoiler: Also this is just my view on things so honestly feel free to disagree.



I know it's hard to be able to feel comfortable with your appearance on the outside, because I was there before. Honestly, everyone deals with their own personal issues at some point or another. And no, not everyone is truly "beautiful" on the inside because heck we all do have our flaws. Some worse than others, but its about just accepting them for them. Who cares about whether or not you have bad acne? So many people get that too, its not like you really had a choice. Who cares if you have weird hobbies? Its your life and not mines, just because I don't like it doesn't mean you're a weirdo. Everyone _is_ different. There will be people who appreciate your company while other might hate you just because they choose to. Be real, we cant like everyone we meet. Society is in a way, messed up. Also, strangers will see you and then forget about you. If someone makes fun of you or anything, question them, and try not to let it get to you. (yea ok easier said than done) When someone would laugh at me I give them the face that says "***** you better not mess with me anymore ok?" or smt. along those lines lol. If anything, ignore them and eventually they'll leave you alone. (you can do it!)

I'm just so very sick and tired of how society is, as yea sadly i conform to its ways. lol it has its pros and cons. What most of society sees _is_ what's on the outside. Your appearance, your clothing, your manners, your life on the "outside". I find it hard to believe that its what they value. I, personally, value the freedom to be myself without being held back from other people's opinions. I'll live life like how i want to, and I'll be happy in doing so. 

*You* are *you*. There's only one of you. No one can compare you to another person because you two are _completely_ different. (Although similar in some ways...you get my point lol) I know that this thread was "light and fluffy" as another member put it and i'm sorry if i suddenly made this all serious, but really...feel free to be _you_. We are in a way blessed (by idk who) to be alive and to be able to experience the world, even with its downsides.

Anywayssss, if you have just been having a sucky day or week well i hope it gets better for you soon. Hopefully it wont stay like how it is forever. remember that even change is constant.



kudos to you if you read that all lol i dont even think it all made sense because heck i dont like to proofread


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 22, 2015)

Boop ★~(◡﹏◕✿)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 22, 2015)

riummi said:


> to alby-kun : please stop writing in that light blue omg its hard to read lol ;u; (half joking half serious .-.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mm, okies~ I just thought it'd be cutesy is all. xD


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 24, 2015)

*casts revive on thread*

all the free love, is importants peoples :3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

All the free huggles that are waiting to be given to those in need! *^*


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

riummi said:


> to alby-kun : please stop writing in that light blue omg its hard to read lol ;u; (half joking half serious .-.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is so beautifully written :') and I definitely agree with it, word to word. You just gotta be yourself, and people who can't like you for who you are don't deserve to be a part of your life.


----------



## Henley (Aug 24, 2015)

I came just for this thread. I saw it the other day, but didn't know how to respond.

I don't even know how to describe how I feel in my own language, needless to say that I have no idea how to express it in English.
I feel so alone. I can feel the cold of the loneliness in my veins, in my hole, tired, depressed body. 
I don't understand why now, why I feel this way. Everything is ok in my life right now. And still, I just want to cry but I have no more tears. 

This is ridiculous. I am ridiculous, but I can't help it. 
I feel like a little kid completely lost. 
That's it I think : I am lost. 

This is gonna be a long night.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Henley said:


> I came just for this thread. I saw it the other day, but didn't know how to respond.
> 
> I don't even know how to describe how I feel in my own language, needless to say that I have no idea how to express it in English.
> I feel so alone. I can feel the cold of the loneliness in my veins, in my hole, tired, depressed body.
> ...



Do you feel... stressed?
Like some swelling inside you, but you don't know what?

One solution could be simply talking to someone and getting to know them,
Creating a bond, which either time or death may separate one day.
But just talking to someone, whoever it may be, could help you find yourself as well.

I myself felt lonely yesterday while at the beach with some friends, talking to one of them and hearing them go on about how they see life and themselves in life opened my eyes a little.
Sometimes all we need is a bit of small connection to get us back on track.


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Henley said:


> I came just for this thread. I saw it the other day, but didn't know how to respond.
> 
> I don't even know how to describe how I feel in my own language, needless to say that I have no idea how to express it in English.
> I feel so alone. I can feel the cold of the loneliness in my veins, in my hole, tired, depressed body.
> ...



If you speak Japanese I know what you're trying to say ;w;


----------



## Henley (Aug 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun: Yes, I am a bit stressed, but I always am. I don't even know anymore how it is to feel just calm, relaxed. (phobia yay)

I would love to talk to a friend or else, but they all sleep. They are gonna go back to school soon, and it starts to be a bit late here. I don't feel like waking someone up just for this. It would be a shame. 
But you are right, it would be great to have someone to talk to, someone to hug in this kind of moments!


oswaldies: I don't speak japanese but I guess it is a bit the same for everyone, every language when it comes to pain or sadness?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Henley said:


> Alby-Kun: Yes, I am a bit stressed, but I always am. I don't even know anymore how it is to feel just calm, relaxed. (phobia yay)
> 
> I would love to talk to a friend or else, but they all sleep. They are gonna go back to school soon, and it starts to be a bit late here. I don't feel like waking someone up just for this. It would be a shame.
> But you are right, it would be great to have someone to talk to, someone to hug in this kind of moments!
> ...



Well, feel free to voice your matters here. 
You can also message me personally for small talk if you'd like. I may not always respond immediately, but I try and get to it as soon as I see it~
I may not be able to hug you physically, but I'll do my best verbally! 
*snuggles* ^w^


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 24, 2015)

Henley said:


> Alby-Kun: Yes, I am a bit stressed, but I always am. I don't even know anymore how it is to feel just calm, relaxed. (phobia yay)
> 
> I would love to talk to a friend or else, but they all sleep. They are gonna go back to school soon, and it starts to be a bit late here. I don't feel like waking someone up just for this. It would be a shame.
> But you are right, it would be great to have someone to talk to, someone to hug in this kind of moments!
> ...



When you said you don't know how to explain it in English I thought you meant you spoke Japanese, Japanese has words that can't be translated into English because there is no English word because Japanese is too complex.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> When you said you don't know how to explain it in English I thought you meant you spoke Japanese, Japanese has words that can't be translated into English because there is no English word because Japanese is too complex.



I'm pretty sure Japanese is broken into three branches(maybe more): Hiragana, Katakana, and Kanji. Makes me a bit scared to try and learn it, even if most of what I'd use it for is one or two games and to watch anime without subs. ;w;


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Well, I didn't get any sleep last night but that is mainly my fault for staying up all night.  I have to get back on schedule this week before I start college next week, but I already know it's going to hit me hard.  Especially considering I'm going to have obligations to school, work, and aikido basically every day of the week.  I've tried lots of things to get to sleep, but none of them are working >.>

I'd hardly consider that a problem though, and it certainly doesn't compare to some of the stuff said people have mentioned having to go through in this thread.  Geez, you guys really got hit rough.  But like others said, some hope, someone to rely on, and inspiration can go a long way.  My wishes go out to each of you who are struggling, to be able to recover completely in the future.  I can't offer any insightful advice on said matters as I don't have enough experience myself, but like someone else mentioned change is ever constant, so everything's bound to get better eventually.  There's always a light at the end of the tunnel, although sometimes it may be hard to see.  ^^


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Well, I didn't get any sleep last night but that is mainly my fault for staying up all night.  I have to get back on schedule this week before I start college next week, but I already know it's going to hit me hard.  Especially considering I'm going to have obligations to school, work, and aikido basically every day of the week.  I've tried lots of things to get to sleep, but none of them are working >.>
> 
> I'd hardly consider that a problem though, and it certainly doesn't compare to some of the stuff said people have mentioned having to go through in this thread.  Geez, you guys really got hit rough.  But like others said, some hope, someone to rely on, and inspiration can go a long way.  My wishes go out to each of you who are struggling, to be able to recover completely in the future.  I can't offer any insightful advice on said matters as I don't have enough experience myself, but like someone else mentioned change is ever constant, so everything's bound to get better eventually.  There's always a light at the end of the tunnel, although sometimes it may be hard to see.  ^^



As much as I'd like to cater to your words, you don't seem to be in an emotional distress, no hard feelings, so the most I'll say is: "Herro! Snuggle a 'paca and sniff it's fluffy butt! That'll knock you into dream land near instantly if you adore them enough~! x3"


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> As much as I'd like to cater to your words, you don't seem to be in an emotional distress, no hard feelings, so the most I'll say is: "Herro! Snuggle a 'paca and sniff it's fluffy butt! That'll knock you into dream land near instantly if you adore them enough~! x3"



Thank you.  I will snuggle as many 'pacas' as it takes and count as many of them as it takes until I can fall asleep.  Thanks, buddy.  **snuggles a paca'**


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Ryu said:


> Thank you.  I will snuggle as many 'pacas' as it takes and count as many of them as it takes until I can fall asleep.  Thanks, buddy.  **snuggles a paca'**



You're welcomes~
Alpaca fluff isn't just for show, they provide warmth and insulation.
Perfect for the absorption of human faces to give the best sleeping experience yet! ^u^


----------



## Buggy (Aug 24, 2015)

Ah, it's been quite a stressful day~
My 2DS broke today, as I set it on a countertop yesterday and my brother had accidentally pushed it aside and it fell. I thought the damage would me minor until this morning, when I was freaking out, haha. Luckily my bro was nice enough to lend me his 3DS XL until I got myself a replacement.
In the car, my mother had told me in a rather loud tone that I should just drop the video games and such.
Then it was the first day of school, in which the teachers say we have nothing to worry about and yet they grill us on and on about homework. ;w;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Buggy said:


> Ah, it's been quite a stressful day~
> My 2DS broke today, as I set it on a countertop yesterday and my brother had accidentally pushed it aside and it fell. I thought the damage would me minor until this morning, when I was freaking out, haha. Luckily my bro was nice enough to lend me his 3DS XL until I got myself a replacement.
> In the car, my mother had told me in a rather loud tone that I should just drop the video games and such.
> Then it was the first day of school, in which the teachers say we have nothing to worry about and yet they grill us on and on about homework. ;w;



First day of school and your 2DS is broken? I'm sorry to here such a tragic thing,
I'm sure Iwata will help guide it's soul to the afterlife where it can live in peace. </3

As for your mother, I'd say ignore her.
If games are your escape from reality and stress, then I say game on.

Well, better to know what lies ahead instead of being told you'll be fine..? xD


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

I agree.  I don't know what I'd do with my spare time if video games didn't exist.  Like, I literally don't know, lol


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I agree.  I don't know what I'd do with my spare time if video games didn't exist.  Like, I literally don't know, lol



I know what I would do, I'd say nonsensical things to myself out loud and laugh hysterically~


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I know what I would do, I'd say nonsensical things to myself out loud and laugh hysterically~



Me too!  XD, it would be a dark, dark world...thankfully we don't live in that type of world.


----------



## Bowie (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm definitely destined for failure. My art is just not meant to be. It's not meant to be shown anywhere. I'm working as hard as I can (and other people are too) to get my website up and running, the way I want it, and it seems like, no matter what I do, there's always something wrong with it that pushes me back a few steps, and I don't know where to begin to fix these problems. I'm a total perfectionist, and it irritates me I can't achieve perfection, even with my own creations. I'm destined for failure.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'm definitely destined for failure. My art is just not meant to be. It's not meant to be shown anywhere. I'm working as hard as I can (and other people are too) to get my website up and running, the way I want it, and it seems like, no matter what I do, there's always something wrong with it that pushes me back a few steps, and I don't know where to begin to fix these problems. I'm a total perfectionist, and it irritates me I can't achieve perfection, even with my own creations. I'm destined for failure.



Don't say that, art isn't meant to be determined by how good it looks.
It's true meaning comes from your appreciation of your effort. 
Even if it's not what you envisioned, the fact that you managed to sit and down to it is admirable in itself, wouldn't you agree?

Keep a positive mindset, and good things are bound to happen with enough time.
If you'd like, I could give a few pointers. 
I don't draw as often as I did before, but I'm by no means rusty.

Perfection is an illusion one's mind fathoms in order to desire peace and pleasure.
Change your perspective, to show flaws is to show that you can improve, 
It can help others evaluate the issue to make it clearer for you to see.

Everyone's destined for failure in the game of Life.
However, I like to believe with each failure, the chances of success become greater,
As well as the potency, so long as you keep up a positive mindset in the back of your head.
Just doing that can get you farther than you'd think.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 24, 2015)

life is very stressing, and I feel very unwanted
I dont feel like anyone would miss me but then when I tell people I'll study abroad they tell me not to go, like excuse me we dont do anything together?
people are weird, but idk I'm a human too.. I dont feel like I get attached to people irl as well as others who has best friends since childhood
but then again maybe I'm just awkward towards being social or basically making friends
I sometimes really wish I had a friend who I can share things with, I try but no one seems to like me as much, maybe I'm just different?
my parents are also pressuring me to study something like medicine or engineering cuz of my grades but I feel like I dont wanna study anymore and maybe become a video game artist or something I'd enjoy

ok I wrote too much lol but it feels much better letting it out I guess
I just really want a best friend irl.. </3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 24, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> life is very stressing, and I feel very unwanted
> I dont feel like anyone would miss me but then when I tell people I'll study abroad they tell me not to go, like excuse me we dont do anything together?
> people are weird, but idk I'm a human too.. I dont feel like I get attached to people irl as well as others who has best friends since childhood
> but then again maybe I'm just awkward towards being social or basically making friends
> ...



If you feel unwanted in your current position and place, go somewhere where people will be willing to hold out a hand or share their thoughts with you.

I don't mean to sound cynical, but if they never hang around you, yet miss you once you're gone,
then it's most likely due to their lack of balance or order in their life.
In end, they most likely won't feel down for too long or be troubled, because the feelings they had for you might not have been strong enough to keep them stirred up.
I apologize if I sound rather pessimistic.

You don't need a best friend who's been with you for nearly your entire life in order build a meaningful bond.
When you break it down, it's as simple as understanding one's feelings, how those feelings lead to their thoughts, and how those thoughts are what make them who they are,
You can tell whether a person's good or bad based on their thoughts, it affects how they act most of the time.
Talk to people, get to know them.
If you feel they're good in nature, try and get more involve, ask them how they're doing sometimes, that sort of thing.

There's nothing wrong with being different,
So long as you're open-minded and willing to try things,
They'll most likely be someone out there that will see you for who you are and try to be your friend.

My parents wanted me to go into financial business and become a banker, or a pharmacist, or a doctor.
Quite frankly, grades shouldn't determine what your ideal career path should be.
Grades are just letters and numbers that determine your base role in society.

Follow what you think you'd like to do for a living.
Even if you went into something like engineering or medicine, 
You won't make much money if you don't enjoy doing it.

To be honest, I don't really have a best friend in real life either.
Well, at least not anymore. 
I guess you could say I'm a bit picky when it comes to that.
However, if you wanna chat sometimes, I'd be willing to lend an ear.


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Aug 25, 2015)

my favourite character died;;


----------



## Albuns (Aug 25, 2015)

flutterstheunicorn said:


> my favourite character died;;



Mourn and hug them for who they were and what they did,
Then smile and cry...
Just smile and cry. ;~;


----------



## jiny (Aug 25, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> life is very stressing, and I feel very unwanted
> I dont feel like anyone would miss me but then when I tell people I'll study abroad they tell me not to go, like excuse me we dont do anything together?
> people are weird, but idk I'm a human too.. I dont feel like I get attached to people irl as well as others who has best friends since childhood
> but then again maybe I'm just awkward towards being social or basically making friends
> ...



I started middle school yesterday and I have no friends.
No one wants to talk to me, make eye contact with me or even be willing to help me with my work.
I have to sit with people I can't even talk to at lunch.

And this is all because of me. 
All because I have to be shy. My best friend was supposed to be with me in my Language Arts period, but her mom decided to homeschool her at the last minute. It was terrible. All of my other friends went to another middle school and I went to a middle school knowing nobody. I wish I wasn't shy so I could just walk up to people asking to be their friend, or hang out with them. But I can't, really. I can't do anything, and I always cry every 10 seconds thinking I'll have no friends ever in the middle school. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> life is very stressing, and I feel very unwanted
> I dont feel like anyone would miss me but then when I tell people I'll study abroad they tell me not to go, like excuse me we dont do anything together?
> people are weird, but idk I'm a human too.. I dont feel like I get attached to people irl as well as others who has best friends since childhood
> but then again maybe I'm just awkward towards being social or basically making friends
> ...



I started middle school yesterday and I have no friends.
No one wants to talk to me, make eye contact with me or even be willing to help me with my work.
I have to sit with people I can't even talk to at lunch.

And this is all because of me. 
All because I have to be shy. My best friend was supposed to be with me in my Language Arts period, but her mom decided to homeschool her at the last minute. It was terrible. All of my other friends went to another middle school and I went to a middle school knowing nobody. I wish I wasn't shy so I could just walk up to people asking to be their friend, or hang out with them. But I can't, really. I can't do anything, and I always cry every 10 seconds thinking I'll have no friends ever in the middle school.


----------



## Llust (Aug 25, 2015)

KawaiiX3 said:


> I started middle school yesterday and I have no friends.
> No one wants to talk to me, make eye contact with me or even be willing to help me with my work.
> I have to sit with people I can't even talk to at lunch.
> 
> ...



 its only your first day..i cant really relate on having no friends in sixth grade bc pretty much everyone from my elementary school went to the same middle school as me, but i befriended like the whole grade by the end of the school year and i didnt even intend to do so in the first place. its sixth grade, you'll make friends eventually. whether its in a few weeks or a few months, you're not going to stay alone.

just find people with common interests, socialize with people in your class, its a lot easier than you think. it sounds hard when i explain it, but it was actually really easy for me, and even i was shy yet i still made friends. really, you'll be in the complete opposite situation in awhile. there are a lot of people who transferred to my school during the middle of the schoolyear and by the time a week passed, they fit in like they were with us the whole time

you cant expect people to start lining up to be your friend without even starting a connection with them first, i know from personal experience. this doesnt apply to everyone, but if you're alone people will most likely assume you're an introvert who enjoys being alone, so they wont start a convo and in general they'll just respect your personal space. other times they'll think you're depressed yet they dont know how to handle the situation so they choose to ignore it. thats why you need go out of your comfort zone a little and start small talk, it'll eventually evolve into casual convos then "best friend" convos

its been a couple of years since i started middle school and just saying, theres this girl i met in sixth grade and we still keep in touch because i asked her for a pencil on the first day and continued having casual convos with her, she put in the same effort too. thats all it took to befriend someone, but if the friendship is half sided like someone is trying to be friends with you yet you dont put in effort, they'll eventually give up and move on


----------



## staticistic1114 (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If you feel unwanted in your current position and place, go somewhere where people will be willing to hold out a hand or share their thoughts with you.
> 
> I don't mean to sound cynical, but if they never hang around you, yet miss you once you're gone,
> then it's most likely due to their lack of balance or order in their life.
> ...



Thanks pal
I appreciate is so much


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

staticistic1114 said:


> Thanks pal
> I appreciate is so much



I try, deary.
<3


----------



## Athera (Aug 27, 2015)

My bestfriend has recently made so many other friends this year. They are beautiful, interesting with a unique sense of style and are much older than I am. She talks to me about them almost everyday, I get so jealous. I've met these girls and they are brilliant, better than me i'm guessing. I thought about it a lot today in class and I don't think it would ruin our friendship if she remained friends with them. But I just feel so worthless to her, compared to her new friends i am not exciting enough. I love my best friend no doubt, she has always been there for me but today has been a bad day for my self esteem.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Athera said:


> My bestfriend has recently made so many other friends this year. They are beautiful, interesting with a unique sense of style and are much older than I am. She talks to me about them almost everyday, I get so jealous. I've met these girls and they are brilliant, better than me i'm guessing. I thought about it a lot today in class and I don't think it would ruin our friendship if she remained friends with them. But I just feel so worthless to her, compared to her new friends i am not exciting enough. I love my best friend no doubt, she has always been there for me but today has been a bad day for my self esteem.



Awh, I've been down that road recently myself. I talked to the person about it, and things seem to have gotten better between us.

One thing you could do is try to show her how amazing you can be as well. 
Not like her other friends, but something that makes you stand out. Something you truly shine at.
People take things for granted, human emotions are one of those things.

Alternatively, you could also talk to your friend about it.
Once again, people take things for granted. So you're struggle may not be apparent to them.

One of the few things that breaks down healthy relationships is having something kept to yourself or lied about.
So if they truly love you as much as you do them, they wouldn't just shrug it off and try to reassure you that you are worth more than you deem yourself.


----------



## Athera (Aug 27, 2015)

It's been in my mind for a while now to tell her how i feel, i am sure she won't get upset if I bring it up. I am just to embarrassed to admit that i'm jealous :/ thank you you support is appreciated


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

Athera said:


> It's been in my mind for a while now to tell her how i feel, i am sure she won't get upset if I bring it up. I am just to embarrassed to admit that i'm jealous :/ thank you you support is appreciated



If it makes you feel better, I felt embarrassed about having to apologize to someone once for some unnecessary assumptions I made about them that could've ruined nearly a year's worth of friendship.
It only made it more arduous when I had to think of how to apologize as well, uguu... (qwq)

And you're very welcome. 
That's what this thread is here for~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

I have no friends xD


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I have no friends xD



Feel free to add me if you like~


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 27, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Feel free to add me if you like~


LOL thanks I guess i will


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 28, 2015)

got 2 hours wednesday morning, 6 hours thursday morning, and then slept 4 hours tonight and now I've been awake like 10 hours...wish my body wouldn't give me so many problems like chest pain all the pain, or ya know, the inability to breathe properly....

my weekends are annoying and unstable


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> got 2 hours wednesday morning, 6 hours thursday morning, and then slept 4 hours tonight and now I've been awake like 10 hours...wish my body wouldn't give me so many problems like chest pain all the pain, or ya know, the inability to breathe properly....
> 
> my weekends are annoying and unstable



Try to meditate.
Close your eyes...
Breathe slower....
Imagine calming music and scenery...

Getting in 30-minute naps helps as well.
It may not seem like much time, but when you're fatigued, 30 minutes can be blissful heaven.


----------



## PrincessSara (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm sadly one of those people that has never been able to have naps unless they're like in a cold/flu like state  I either sleep 6 hours minimum or don't. there's no middle ground for me >_< and I've tried to meditate many times through my life to no avail...just isn't my thing it seems x.x


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> I'm sadly one of those people that has never been able to have naps unless they're like in a cold/flu like state  I either sleep 6 hours minimum or don't. there's no middle ground for me >_< and I've tried to meditate many times through my life to no avail...just isn't my thing it seems x.x



I feel you, the only time I've been able to nap was when I had to take painkillers for my wisdom tooth.
And even then, I still woke up feeling like crap.

I guess one thing you can do is try and make the most of when you go to sleep.
Putting up scented candles might be good, aromatherapy is worth a try if you haven't done so already.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 28, 2015)

Some people on TBT were making fun of my YT channel, and I feel super low


----------



## mogyay (Aug 28, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> Some people on TBT were making fun of my YT channel, and I feel super low



i watched it and i thought you seemed super cute! ps i love that face mask, it smells so good, it reminds me of being a kid and buying everything i could that had that scent! don't feel super low <3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 28, 2015)

Cherry Kisses said:


> Some people on TBT were making fun of my YT channel, and I feel super low



Just ignore them, most of likely trolls.
Youtube channels usually take a few years before they fly off into popularity.
So if you keep at it with what you do, you're bound to get recognition sooner or later.


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 28, 2015)

mogyay said:


> i watched it and i thought you seemed super cute! ps i love that face mask, it smells so good, it reminds me of being a kid and buying everything i could that had that scent! don't feel super low <3



TYSM 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> Just ignore them, most of likely trolls.
> Youtube channels usually take a few years before they fly off into popularity.
> So if you keep at it with what you do, you're bound to get recognition sooner or later.[/
> You're right, thanks!


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

I used to be an extensive YouTuber, and I gained quire a bit of popularity over the year. Just keep in mind people want fresh content. You'll be popular in no time. 

I have loads of tips for you, but I'm at a party right now so I can't really post too many long posts lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

(Double post sorry)


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't let the haters get you down, you'll be just fine. Just do what you're doing <3

EDIT: omg triple  post I'm so sorry ;-;


----------



## PrincessSara (Sep 3, 2015)

Rescuing this invaluable thread now that the OP has left us  

everyday continues to be a hard day for me from my ever-worsening pains/health problems to my gender identity, from my financial direness to my lack of offline friends....it's just too much to bear and honestly makes me want to do really awful *things* to myself because I feel like the only reason I exist is to care for others since I hate everything else about my existence/self.... can I lay down and stop trying yet? >.<


----------



## Albuns (Sep 3, 2015)

PrincessSara said:


> Rescuing this invaluable thread now that the OP has left us
> 
> everyday continues to be a hard day for me from my ever-worsening pains/health problems to my gender identity, from my financial direness to my lack of offline friends....it's just too much to bear and honestly makes me want to do really awful *things* to myself because I feel like the only reason I exist is to care for others since I hate everything else about my existence/self.... can I lay down and stop trying yet? >.<



Ya, I felt my only purpose in life was help others get back on their feet as well. Sometimes I wish I had someone doing that for me, but that's never usually the case.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 4, 2015)

Bump, despite the OP's disappearance, I'll still try and help out people on this thread.
So tell your woes and worries, and hopefully I can't make them vanish.


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Just ignore them, most of likely trolls.
> Youtube channels usually take a few years before they fly off into popularity.
> So if you keep at it with what you do, you're bound to get recognition sooner or later.


your posts are super hard to read, sorry ;-;
and i have to have low brightness which makes it worse


----------



## PrincessSara (Sep 18, 2015)

Bumpity Bump, Alby ya gotta keep on top of this X3 starting in October I might have time for this but not before the last week of september for sure :\


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 18, 2015)

A good friend of mine ditched me to feed her raging hormones and flirt with the opposite gender. Not to mention, flat-out ignore me whenever there's someone "popular" around (yeesh, I hate that term.) I hate it. So many of my friends are like this, and I've lost quite a good amount.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> A good friend of mine ditched me to feed her raging hormones and flirt with the opposite gender. Not to mention, flat-out ignore me whenever there's someone "popular" around (yeesh, I hate that term.) I hate it. So many of my friends are like this, and I've lost quite a good amount.



I think it's best to find friends who are willing to hang out instead of doing so as a time-waster.
Is this the first time she's done it? Because she sounds like the type to cling to those who have some sort of status about them.


----------



## Squidward (Sep 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> A* good friend* of mine ditched me to feed her raging hormones and flirt with the opposite gender. Not to mention, flat-out ignore me whenever there's someone "popular" around (yeesh, I hate that term.) I hate it. So many of my friends are like this, and I've lost quite a good amount.



Doesn't sound like much of a good friend, does it? I say better have 0 friends than friends like this. You will find someone worth being called a good friend.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> A good friend of mine ditched me to feed her raging hormones and flirt with the opposite gender. Not to mention, flat-out ignore me whenever there's someone "popular" around (yeesh, I hate that term.) I hate it. So many of my friends are like this, and I've lost quite a good amount.



this one girl did this to a group of us back in 7th/8th grade and we just ditched her lol
at first the "popular" kids kinda ignored her, she was just one of those wannabes but now in high school shes able to fit in

so just ditch her and dont worry


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 18, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> I think it's best to find friends who are willing to hang out instead of doing so as a time-waster.
> Is this the first time she's done it? Because she sounds like the type to cling to those who have some sort of status about them.



Nope. She's done it over and over again. I got into a fight with her about it and now she's following some people around like a sad little puppy.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 18, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Nope. She's done it over and over again. I got into a fight with her about it and now she's following some people around like a sad little puppy.



Then she's definitely not worth the time or effort. If she doesn't see the value in the friends she have and instead chooses to cling onto strangers like a parasite, then she needs learn how to be a better person before she can be a better friend.

It may be a bit rough, but if she doesn't change for the better soon, then you should try and make friends with those who takes care of that bond and not think of it as granted.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the advice!


----------



## Lily. (Sep 18, 2015)

Because of some medical things I can't go to school anymore. My parents had to get a private teacher tutor thing and now I basically live at the hospital and rarely go home. I really just want to live a normal life, I was suppose to go to 9th grade, my first year of high school. I'm missing out on my band (it's not really a band though) rehearsals. I feels like my life just stopped and I can't do anything. I haven't been this depressed in a while and I honestly just feel like crap. (Sorry you glad to listen my complaining)


----------



## Squidward (Sep 19, 2015)

Lily. said:


> Because of some medical things I can't go to school anymore. My parents had to get a private teacher tutor thing and now I basically live at the hospital and rarely go home. I really just want to live a normal life, I was suppose to go to 9th grade, my first year of high school. I'm missing out on my band (it's not really a band though) rehearsals. I feels like my life just stopped and I can't do anything. I haven't been this depressed in a while and I honestly just feel like crap. (Sorry you glad to listen my complaining)



This is really sad to hear! How long will you have to stay in the hospital? I'm sure when you get better you will get to live a normal life and go to school with your friends.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 19, 2015)

Lily. said:


> Because of some medical things I can't go to school anymore. My parents had to get a private teacher tutor thing and now I basically live at the hospital and rarely go home. I really just want to live a normal life, I was suppose to go to 9th grade, my first year of high school. I'm missing out on my band (it's not really a band though) rehearsals. I feels like my life just stopped and I can't do anything. I haven't been this depressed in a while and I honestly just feel like crap. (Sorry you glad to listen my complaining)



Have you tried connecting with your teacher and telling them how you feel? Perhaps they'll tell you to be patient and wait, or maybe they'll surprise with something to give you a small sense of  liberty?
Even then, just asking questions could help ease the pain of time. Although, it also helps if they answer in a way that gets you thinking or positive.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is a cheerful Jay for everyone.


The sun is smiling at you because you're special  I'm sorry I can't be there for you to help you out but I'm cheering for you. Have the best day possible! and remember


----------

